

The Internet Scores Its Second Victory Of The Day, Borders Nears Bankruptcy - fosk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/borders/

======
ylem
I'm actually rather sad about this--but I remember when Borders was the small
bookstore back home....When they started, they were technically savvy. Also, I
really liked how they really seemed to love books. I'd tell them that I
planned to but "Godel, Escher, Bach" for a friend and they'd tell me "Wait a
few weeks if you can because a new edition is coming out"....I love Amazon,
but I will miss Borders if they die.

